# My Ipod/Iphone or any USB divice Crashes my Computers (Blue screen)..Please help me!



## matix375 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello
I'm new to the forum and I just want to say thx to the creators of this wonderful forum. it is a big help for everyone.

Here is my problem: Whenever I connect my Ipod/Iphone or any usb device (printers and mouse work fine, but memory USB devices don't  ) my computer crashes and it gives me the blue screen!. It gives me this message "Bug Code_USB_Driver". It usually happens when the ipod is getting music. it seems that the more the USB divice works the more probability of a crash (did I make myself clear?). I've enable and disable the USB's on device manager but no luck...someone suggested my to update BIOS..or something? but I have no idea on how to do that 

My computer:
Windows XP
Pentium D 2.66 GHz dual core processor
ECS RC410L/800-M Motherboard
1.512MB RAM DDR2
235 Video card
80GB Hard drive

***Hope someone knows how to fix this problem, it is a pain in the a$$!!****:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall all listed usb
turn the computer off
unplug all usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------

